# My Little Nathan Thomas



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm sorry because I know the following is going to come out very sentimental and pathetic...
I'm kinda freaking out/crying right now, because I think my little Nathan will have to be PTS tomorrow. He's a 13 year old dachshund and my family's first and only dog ever. He's been with me since I was 4 years old and the thought of having to put him down terrifies me, the house will be so empty without his obnoxiously loud barking and the giant holes he leaves in the flower beds every spring. He's my Nathan Thomas, my Natter Bees♥





















He's been severely arthritic for about 2 years now and he has a genetic degenerative hip disorder that causes his hips to constantly fall out of socket and it makes it painful for him to walk. He's on pain killers and an anti inflammatory for it and he seems to be happy. This on top of being a dachshund made it very hard for him to navigate so we built him different ramps and a wheel chair. In the last few months or so he's gotten to the point where he needs ramps to get out his dog door that is about 3 inches off the floor.

He's never had the best coordination (he has epilepsy and he had a really bad seizure once that damaged part of his brain) and the medication he was on for the epilepsy damaged his liver, so he takes another medication to help with his liver function.

The vet told us that since he's not in pain, still eating well, and able to get around with assistance that he doesn't need to be PTS yet, but if he stopped eating or could no longer get around even with help that it was time.

He's been acting kinda sad the last few days, he always had a conniving glisten in his eyes and its gone, he just starred at me with his little brown eyes. Come to think of it, I don't think he's barked at me once all day.
He barfed up his dinner a few hours after he ate it and it was barely digested. We gave him some of our dinner hoping he'd keep it down: some potatoes, peas, and spiral ham (yuck!) and he ate it well as he always does but I went upstairs a few minutes ago and I found vomit all over my kitchen (his dog door is in the kitchen so he normally stays close to it). 

Nathan never vomits like this... I swear I could count on one hand the amount of times he's vomited in his entire life! Normally its because he ate too fast so he chokes it up when re-eats it (gross but its what he does) but he didn't re-eat any of this vomit, he was actually laying in some of it and got it all over his sweater (he doesn't have much hair so he wears sweaters most of the time)

I'm going to make an appointment with the vet in the morning for as early as possible. If they tell me I should have him PTS, my old vet (same clinic but he retired) has agreed to come in and do it, because Nathan knows and trusts him.


I'm sorry for making you read my pity party but I just don't know what to do... and I already had the rat forum up.

------------------------
Should I stay in the room if they tell me to have him PTS? If anyone else has ever stayed, can you tell me what its like?


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I would stay with him, it will help you feel better later even if you don't at the time. I stayed with Rosebud when we said goodbye to her. It was fairly peaceful, but my heart almost broke in two anyway. It was a ratty euthanasia, so it will be different from how a canine would be, but they put the mask on her. She reached out for me, trying to get me with her little hands, then fell asleep. Her breathing was shallow from the anesthetic but she was peaceful. She died almost immediately after being injected, I knew before they even checked.

Even though it was hard for me I know she fell asleep with her human there, and I know she died peacefully. I gave her the best gift I could- a peaceful death, with her owner there. 

It sounds like you are making the right decision. If I were you I would be there for him, it will help both of you. He loves you and trusts you, and in a vet office, which are scary, you are a great source of comfort.


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you Kinsey, I'll stay with him if it comes to that. I'll probably be a mess, bawling my eyes out though. I don't want to stress him out, but I guess me being there a mess is better than me not being there at all.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

It may be easier than you think- sometimes, knowing something is the right thing to do makes it less painful. It never will be easy to say goodbye to our furry family members, but we can make it easier for them when the time comes.

He will probably feel your sorrow, Rosebud did. But instead of becoming distressed, she licked at my hands all the way to the vet, something she had never done before. I think she understood what was happening and why, and I could feel that she accepted it. She was in a lot of pain and it was time to go.

He will likely be calm, and he will probably know what will happen, but he will not fear it. Rosebud did not fear death. It is much harder for us than for them, our pain makes them sad for us, and I know they miss us, but they do not feel unhappy because they are dying- only because they must leave us behind.

I'm so sorry you have to go through this, it's so hard. -big hugs-


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

He vomitted a couple more times last night and refused his breakfast (he never ever does that.) I made him an appointment with the vet in 45 mins, I'm still praying its something like a stomach bug but I know I have to be realistic.


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

I just got back from the vet's office, where Nathan put on an extremely pitiful display. The vet said he is running a fever and dehydrated, so they gave him fluids and vitamin B for that. 

What they pretty much said was they couldn't tell us what was wrong unless they did $150 worth of blood work but even then, out of the options of what the problem could be, only a couple of the issues could be treated. After this we decided the blood work wasn't even worth it if it wouldn't help him. So he's on Baytril twice a day and they also gave him an injection of an appetite stimulant.

We bought some of the most expensive, stinky wet dog food the store had and we hope he'll eat it and keep it down. I can hear his stomach growling but he just doesn't want to eat. 

If he doesn't improve by tomorrow then the vet wants us to come back in and I think we know what that means


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

I tried the Beneful Beef Stew with Rice, Peas, and Barley and he licked the side of the bowl a little but other than that he wouldn't touch it. It just seems like he's giving up


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

We tried giving him some water and then some milk but he won't even try it. I'm going to heat up some broth for him in a little while.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

It sounds like he might just be ready at this point. -hugs-


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

My poor boy cannot stand up anymore, his tiny arms can't hold him because he is just exhausted.

He drank a bit of water, I think he was just doing it to make us feel better though.

I called the vet back and he said to call again in the morning, but I don't know if Nathan is going to make it that long he looks so tired my little angel ♥ :.(


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I am so sorry *hugs* It is not a pity party at all!

I know how hard it is. Last year my cat that I was there when she was born and had her for 13 years had to be PTS. It broke my heart. I still miss her so much. I stayed in when they did it and just kept petting her and telling her how much I loved her and that all her pain would be over. because even though it hurts to lose them so much you know it is better for them and they will be ok then. So it helps ease it alittle bit. I cried so much at the vets but they were so lovely about it. I think it is really great that you can get the retired vet he knows to come in. What a great vet.


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

I wish morning would come sooner... its 2 am and the seconds pass by like hours. He's breathing really heavily and drooling through every head support we give him. I think he's beyond ready to go and its clear he's just suffering, I've done my crying and goodbyes, I just wish I could help to put him out of his misery but the vet doesn't open for 6 hours I don't know if he'll make it that long...


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you all for your support. 

Nathan passed away early this morning a few hours before his appointment. We put him in his favorite sweater and wrapped him up in a big blanket for the trip to the vet. The vet believes it was multiorgan failure that came on suddenly with his age. He looked very much so at peace and I'm glad he's not in pain anymore.
_
Sunlight streams through a window pane
unto a spot on the floor....
then I remember,
it's where you used to lie,
but now you are no more.
Our feet walk down a hall of carpet,
and muted echoes sound....
then I remember,
It's where your paws would joyously abound.
A voice is heard along the road, 
and up beyond the hill,
then I remember it can't be yours....
your golden voice is still.
But I'll take that vacant spot of floor
and empty muted hall
and lay them with the absent voice
and unused dish along the wall.
I'll wrap these treasured memorials
in a blanket of my love
and keep them for my best friend
until we meet above._


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

It was his time to go. RIP Nathan. *hugs*


----------



## tdanville (Feb 6, 2012)

My thoughts are with you. I have gone through this several times and it isn't easy.


----------

